# Help with favoured routes from Calis to Santa Susanna please



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Am planning to travel to Santa Susanna leaving dover on the 28th July and arriving on 1st August as we are time restricted. On the return we wish to visit Mont St Michael then back to Dover.

Please any help with route planning would be appreciated


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I do this trip twice a year Feb and Oct with the grandkids at half terms.. My prefered NON toll route is..
Calais - Rouen - Chartes - Chateadun - Blois - Chateauroux - A20 free motorway to south of Brive - Main road to Toulouse. - free ring road around Toulouse and then use toll A61 just to first junction - Carcassone - Narbone - Perpignan and int to Spain..
See campsite database as there are a few stopovers listed..

You can also go via Clermond, personally I dont think there is much in it either way... Sometimes we do 1 route down and the other back..

Cant advise on Mont st Michael....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

I am a Clermont Ferrand fan, so

(most of this from Steve in the past btw)

Calais - Boulogne - Rouen - Evreux - Dreux - Chartres - Orleans - Nevers - Moulins - Clermont Ferrand - Millau - then follow signs to Barcelona.

Overnight stops - Calais Cite Europe - Aire at Sully sur Loire (300 miles ish), Aire at St Pourcain sur Sioule - (80 miles further on), Millau - loads of places - then Santa Susanna.

I also went via Paris

Calais - Boulogne - Abbeville - Beauvais - Paris Ring Road - then as above.

I was toll free all the way except at the bottom of the A75, stay on the A9 for one junction to the D64 - this misses out Beziers and for the sake of one Euro is worth it.

A few pages from my blog here might help.

Aires we used en route to Spain

Camping Millau

and also this old thread of mine - again thanks to Steve for his help in the past

Toll free to Santa Susanna

I have all my maps with me so we can have a chin wag on Wednesday if you want.

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> I have all my maps with me so we can have a chin wag on Wednesday if you want.
> 
> Russell


???? Eh up... what's goin on Wednesday then ?? Is it a private party ?? Or is it a secret ??? 8O


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Spain*



tonka said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > I have all my maps with me so we can have a chin wag on Wednesday if you want.
> ...


 :wink: 
:lol: :lol:


----------

